# Currently at Mountain Run at Boyne - MI



## kjsgrammy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hubby and I are currently in a one bed/one bath unit at Mountain Run at Boyne (northern Michigan).  We rented points from a Bluegreen owner.  I'll be writing a review after our stay, but if anyone has questions prior to our departure on 9/18, ask away and I'll try and get an answer to you.

The unit we are in is nicely decorated, but VERY tiny.  No counter or storage space in kitchen.  I had known ahead of time about these issues, but the rental price was too good to pass up ($199 for 8 nights/9 days).


----------



## Bourne (Sep 13, 2011)

Curious about the place as it is on our list...driveable to Chicago...I have been looking at it from a Feb/Oct stay.

Weather/Activities at this time of the year?
Indoor pool?


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 14, 2011)

Bourne said:


> Curious about the place as it is on our list...driveable to Chicago...I have been looking at it from a Feb/Oct stay.
> 
> Weather/Activities at this time of the year?
> Indoor pool?



No indoor pool, (outdoor pool only, and it was too cold to use yesterday!) but they do have an indoor hot tub (going to check it out today).  You're provided a list of daily activities, which we haven't taken advantage of yet.

I'll provide more info after today and will try and post some pic's.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 29, 2011)

kjsgrammy said:


> Hubby and I are currently in a one bed/one bath unit at Mountain Run at Boyne (northern Michigan).  We rented points from a Bluegreen owner.  I'll be writing a review after our stay, but if anyone has questions prior to our departure on 9/18, ask away and I'll try and get an answer to you.
> 
> The unit we are in is nicely decorated, but VERY tiny.  No counter or storage space in kitchen.  I had known ahead of time about these issues, but the rental price was too good to pass up ($199 for 8 nights/9 days).



We stayed at Mountain Run last President's Day weekend. We had a 2br and it was small for the 4 of us. Had to make use of the ski locker in the outer hall, but we had the end of the dining table piled with ski gloves etc:rofl: 

I prefer my unit over at Hemlock, luckily my NYE week exchange is for Hemlock at Boyne. 2 beds in the second bedroom and the master is huge.

As for winter activities, skiing is the obvious. The tubing run is a short walk from Mountain Run. In the past we've also done snowshoeing. The water park is a good option for an evening(cheaper than a day pass). 

We love Boyne either in summer or winter. Spent a rainy day on our summer trip looking at condos there.

Check out Red Mesa in Boyne City for excellent Mexican. DH makes us eat there twice during our visits. Going to be checking out the new European Bistro in town NYE weekend.


----------



## dukebigtom (Oct 10, 2011)

Took our family there (6 adults) a couple of years ago.  Had the three bedroom (look-off).  We had a great time, loved the area and thought there was plenty of space.  
1,854 sq. ft. Features a King, two Queens and two sofa beds. There are three full baths and two full kitchens (only one oven). Amenities include: tub w/jets, gas fireplace, washer/dryer in foyer.

The Clocktower Pool is heated (1/8th to ¼ mile walk or ride) the onsite pool is dependent on weather.  Usually opens late May, early June.

BigTom


----------

